# Resonator Delete



## jin8544 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im think about deleting my resonator..
is it bad for my car?
what is the actual function of the res.??
Is it hard to remove?


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Resonator Delete (jin8544)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jin8544* »_Im think about deleting my resonator..


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

ha!


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Resonator Delete (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_









thats a good one. I hate PC's
MAC


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Resonator Delete (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_
thats a good one. I hate PC's
MAC

Ours would be more like "Are you sure you want to empty your Trash?"
To the OP, take it to a muffler shop, tell them $50 to remove your resonator and solder a straight pipe. You'll like it, the dealership might not, and blame every check engine light on your "deleted" resonator.


----------



## Mr. Hahns (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Resonator Delete (jin8544)*

My friend removed his resonator. Car has a throaty sound to it, you will like it. Enjoy!


----------



## jin8544 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Resonator Delete (jin8544)*

so i will get CEL?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Resonator Delete (jin8544)*

no


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Resonator Delete (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_
Ours would be more like "Are you sure you want to empty your Trash?"
To the OP, take it to a muffler shop, tell them $50 to remove your resonator and solder a straight pipe. You'll like it, the dealership might not, and blame every check engine light on your "deleted" resonator.









1) I say 30$ is definetly enough
2) I didnt know you could solder in a pipe


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Resonator Delete (prodigymb)*

Could someone who removed both or either cut them up???
I seem to think the muffler would give better gains if removed, probably a bit louder (mine is anyway)


----------



## jin8544 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Resonator Delete (thetwodubheads)*

if im not getting cel im getting it removed
and will i run in to any problems?
is there any performence gain?


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Resonator Delete (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_








2) I didnt know you could solder in a pipe









You try and say it in Spanish.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Resonator Delete (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_
You try and say it in Spanish.


i run straight pipes in my gti and I have had to cel's
also before my atp 3 inch catless dp I was running
just the stock dp which has 2 cats and nothing else I was also fine no cel's
just do it.


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Resonator Delete (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiquidCrystalDisplay* »_
i run straight pipes in my gti and I have had to cel's
also before my atp 3 inch catless dp I was running
just the stock dp which has 2 cats and nothing else I was also fine no cel's
just do it.

Huh? Not quite sure what you were trying to say.
Simply removing the resonator will yield no performance gains but will sound louder and possibly a bit more raspy. There will be no bad side effects and no CEL's as it is after the 2nd o2 sensor. Removing the cats on the other hand will cause a CEL for a catalytic converter inefficiency.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

you should do it sounds pretty good for the price ive had mine done for about 2 months


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Resonator Delete (mp3mike05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mp3mike05* »_
Huh? Not quite sure what you were trying to say.
Simply removing the resonator will yield no performance gains but will sound louder and possibly a bit more raspy. There will be no bad side effects and no CEL's as it is after the 2nd o2 sensor. Removing the cats on the other hand will cause a CEL for a catalytic converter inefficiency. 

sorry im an idiot.
I was high on my pain killers for my back








any who
I have had my exhaust done a few different ways and no cel's at all
1st way 
resonater removal
2nd way
resonater and muffler removal
3rd way
Atp 3inch catless dp with no muffler or resonater (straight pipe)
4th way
3inch dp to a muffler (to make things quiet, neighbors got pissed at me sounding like a tractor at 3 in the morning)
5th way will be me to get a slightly louder muffler my bullet straigh thru is too quiet for my taste. or even just 3 inch piping and a glasspack.
all with tunes and no tunes and have had zero problems.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

ive been wanting to run straight pipe(just 2.5") with a my cattless down pipe but i heard something about overspinning the turbo. You havnt had any problems? Thanks alot.


----------



## ChadNH (Jan 11, 2007)

I run deleted resonator and muffler with no problems at all...just want to go louder now.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (ChadNH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadNH* »_I run deleted resonator and muffler with no problems at all...just want to go louder now. 

But do you have a cattless downpipe?


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

deleting the resonator doesnt do anything but release more noise from the exhaust. if you just went straight pipe no res no muffler thats when you may have a problem with back pressure and overspin


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

Thanks, so im guessingi should stick with the original p the only thing on ther now is the resonator... no cats either


----------

